# If there was a "CarFax" for HO cars.......



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

......what would it say ?:jest:


:dude: Neal


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

bumpers not original, RRR replacement parts.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

"....... only driven into the wall twice ........ but has slid on it's roof too many times to count ........"


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I dunno, but I'm sure Boosa would be shaking in his shoes.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

This may or may not be an original body, some parts or pieces may have been replaced and/or altered for the purpose of resale. Please buy at your own discression...CarFax


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

This car has never been at Bill Halls home...Carfax


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh I see how it is... 

After 3R and Boosa...then ya throw me under the bus.  

I dont know whether to cry cuz I'm third ... or hurt cuz I'm even on this list. 

Yer all dead to me now! :tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Neal thanks for this funny thread! RALMAO on this one BIG TIME...Carfax*

lol Bill how about this...

There is some sort of Goop Holding this thing together. Ther rear fender wells are off another car & it was fabricated by last owner into a 4 X 4 working chassis...Carfax


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Bill,
Didn't mean to throw you under the bus. Your Model Murdering thread is one of my favorites, and one of the reasons I joined. Got me to finally stop procrastinating, and try it myself. My workbench below.


----------



## Pal Joey (Dec 9, 2009)

1 owner high quality testors paint job done by 10 year old with 3 years experience


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

now that's funny right there... :lol:

--rick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> now that's funny right there... :lol:
> 
> --rick


yeah I busted a guy on that also...10 year old with 3 years experience hahahahaahaha Good one man!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Pal Joey said:


> 1 owner high quality testors paint job done by 10 year old with 3 years experience


you forgot to add "40 years ago"


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Illinislotfan said:


> Bill,
> Didn't mean to throw you under the bus. Your Model Murdering thread is one of my favorites, and one of the reasons I joined. Got me to finally stop procrastinating, and try it myself. My workbench below.


Of course I kid, I make my home under the Bus or in the Dog House one way or the other. That's a great work station Illini! Well stocked and very organized. I see all kinds of cool things going on... turquoise, butternut yellow, standard white, three stages of polish with flap wheels...and most importantly....good note taking being practiced. It's nice to hear that you're not procrastinating anymore and giving it a go. :thumbsup:

Back on topic and for the record, every car completed here is photo documented and recorded. Most have my personal "tell" on them anyway.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

This is GREAT stuff........could only be better if actual corresponding pictures were included!:tongue:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Minty blue split window '63 corvette with a rear wheel well graft taken from an Aurora Riviera purchased on epay on June 23rd, second owner and gooped in with a blue Testor's compound made from a donor Dino, bought from a pile of scrap at a Bob Beer's show and Vibrator Jag found in a garage on 3rd street at a neighborhood garage sale. Windshield actually from a yellow split window from my neighbor Jimmy, who punched me when I was eight and stole my sheet of hop up decals and red racing oil. Bumpers re-chromed at metal tech and lights painted using NOS aurora factory paint.
Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pal Joey said:


> 1 owner high quality testors paint job done by 10 year old with 3 years experience


 
Would agree, that is funny! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

T-jetjim said:


> Minty blue split window '63 corvette with a rear wheel well graft taken from an Aurora Riviera purchased on epay on June 23rd, second owner and gooped in with a blue Testor's compound made from a donor Dino, bought from a pile of scrap at a Bob Beer's show and Vibrator Jag found in a garage on 3rd street at a neighborhood garage sale. Windshield actually from a yellow split window from my neighbor Jimmy, who punched me when I was eight and stole my sheet of hop up decals and red racing oil. Bumpers re-chromed at metal tech and lights painted using NOS aurora factory paint.
> Jim


I'll take it!!! Sold!!! RM


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Original vintage Aurora t jet Jaguar XKE - very rare! Excellent condition! Unique pillarless windshield, as seen with many Ed "Big Daddy" Roth custom rods in the day! Custom ROUND rear wheel arches! Screw posts hold screws tight with the help of what looks like 1960's VINTAGE hardened Elmer's glue reinforcement FROM THE FACTORY- few Aurora slot cars ever got this improvement! Anybody can have a stock Jag, this car is ONE OF A KIND. Unusual yellow color! 

Chassis for display only - (this is a show car). Armature smoked, brush holes burned and enlarged. Really amazing grooves on the pickup shoes!!!!!!! Giant wads of 40 year old lint wrapped around axles - shows this car has a RACING PEDIGREE.

Professionally appraised. Reasonable reserve - appropriately priced. Don't expect to see anything like this on a table at the next Long Island slot car show. Collector's don't turn loose of anything like this very often.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*New Orleans Car*

Dune Buggy, New Orleans car. Never seen snow. Stored in basement - slight roof damage but otherwise great body. Chassis appears to be good. may need tuning, doesn't run when I put it on a 9 volt battery.










Jim

ps - with the exception of the cracked magnet, I was able to refurbish this chassis and all parts. She runs great.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

beeing sold for parts only...wHooley gReen dUNE dADDYs that saw a RUFF life before you got it.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

remember the lime green Camaro i cleaned up not long ago?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257250

the chassis was nowhere near THAT bad, but parts of it were rusty and fugly and I managed to clean it all up and use the original parts except maybe one axle, if i remember correctly... too bad i never took pics of the chassis when i got it...

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Vibrator Hot Rod Carfax Report*

Car is not on original chassis & has a lot of body modification/customising.Not on Vibrator chassis it was designed for.Has really been "Around the track "

Neal:dude:


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2415972#post2415972


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Carfax on 2 Chevy Vega Wagon's*

One car seem's to be original & unmodified on its original Power Passer chassis.

The other has extensive body mod's & is modified to run on a TOMY G+ chassis



http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=42691&d=1182103307



http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=42693&d=1182103307

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Possible road rage incident ?*

Replica copy of the Atlas MBz 300SLR in a AW T-Jet Chassis that is modified to use non-stock wheels.Built as a custom vehicle not regular production.Looks like Sam Jackson riding shotgun with a 2X4 with Danny DeVito driving.
Car pursuing is a custom resin body on an AW chassis.Neither vehicles can be registered as stock .

Neal:dude:




http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=42984&d=1182653843


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> Replica copy of the Atlas MBz 300SLR in a AW T-Jet Chassis that is modified to use non-stock wheels.Built as a custom vehicle not regular production.Looks like Sam Jackson riding shotgun with a 2X4 with Danny DeVito driving.
> Car pursuing is a custom resin body on an AW chassis.Neither vehicles can be registered as stock .
> 
> Neal:dude:
> ...


Grey MBZ also has replica Bachmann scoop & TYCO Pipes.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Porsche' & Capri w/ 2 Carfax's*

Both vehicles are on non stock chassis (TYCO 440X wide).Match box RPS chassis discarded, Cars are modified to run on regular slotted track Porsche' has extensive bondo'ing on quarter panels that were narrowed

Red Capri has left "A" pillerBondo & weld repair both cars exposed to serious heat & racing abuse,apparent collision damage.




http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=42292&d=1181186091


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=42290&d=1181186091


Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Owned by a family of dogs...er... with dogs. Todays offering comes with custom oiling wicks from Alpo. The rear screw is circa mid sixties Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea. 

Seller stated that it didnt run, which you could sorta tell from the bottom side auction pic. Later gear plate and arm with an earlier solid rivet chassis arrived without brushes....which is kinda good...cuz the cluster shaft is locked up with dog hair or turds. The idler gear is a mismatch from the bowels of god knows where as the comm wear and other gears dont match the oiless dry running grooving of the former.

I'm exceptionally pleased to have yet another set of dimple hubs that have been removed and installed several times using the "human tooth puller" as indicated by dental impressions; as well as another set of diamond indy tires...as in harder than a diamond. 










Blessedly the body has minimal damage; revealed after a lengthy pinesol bath to remove 60's green and white house paint enamels. Windsheild fell out for a bonus point and the busted off push bar is right up my alley cuz I usually snap them off myself anyhow. 

A little filler around the butt where the bar was, a quick buff-n-stuff, and we'll have a Lemon Yeller Alpo Gasser. Not bad fer 8 bux.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice one Bill!!! A few more of those and you can make a gerbil toupee!! I just might know someone who needs one!!! :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Not bad fer 8 bux.


No need for a CarFax report here!!! I'd take it that price, no matter!!! RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

" I'm exceptionally pleased to have yet another set of dimple hubs that have been removed and installed several times using the "human tooth puller" as indicated by dental impressions; as well as another set of diamond indy tires...as in harder than a diamond. "


I call that "Aged 2 perfection"


----------

